# What are your weight control cheats?



## Ronni (Mar 8, 2021)

I work hard to keep my weight under control.  For my whole life I hovered around 135 except when I was pregnant, but I gained over 40 pounds after menopause, and it took me several years to figure out how to lose that weight and keep it off. At my peak I hit 175, and my joints and back hurt, I was winded going up stairs, and my cholesterol started to go up. Once I started to lose, I plateaued at around 145 and I'm happy with that. It's a daily battle to keep my weight around that figure, and I've figured out various cheats that work for me to assist in that battle.  

I like to eat.  I HATE to feel hungry.  But I also want to eat nutritious food.  So my first strategy is that I make sure the bulk of what I eat is lower calorie,because the lower the calories, the more I can eat!  For example, I can have two slices of Dave's Killer Bread, multi grain and robust, but thinner cut so only 70 calories a slice instead of one slice of a less nutritious, fluffy bread for double the calories. 

I mix in canned, no salt french cut green beans to chili, stews, spaghetti, soup, anything that is mixable.  It gives me a much larger serving of the food for very few extra calories.  

I use low fat/yogurt based salad dressings, every bit as tasty as regular, and drizzled over a nice big salad or a plate of veggies it makes them extra delicious. 

I roast many vegetables.  A spray of nonstick cooking spray on a cookie sheet, a variety of veggies laid out (carrots, broccoli, peppers, squash, zucchini, mushrooms onions, another spray of cooking spray and a sprinkle of salt, pepper, garlic and onion powder, and whatever spices I feel like. Healthy and extra delicious

I don't deny myself anything that I want, no matter how high calorie it is, or how unhealthy!  I just eat very little of it!  I buy fun sizes of chocolate bars (caramel milky ways are my favorite) and freeze them.  They take much longer to eat. I'll have a bite of Ron's dessert, or spread jam over one corner of my toast and take a bit of that, leaving the rest plain.  I'll have a half a slice of pizza, one cookie, half a glass of juice.  

I substitute lower calorie items for their high calorie partners, like low cal Mayo,  zero cal soda, sugar free peach tea, almond milk instead of regular, non fat greek yogurt (lower calories higher protein)

I eat all the time.  If I'm hungry, I'll overeat so I try and never be hungry.  I'll eat 6 times a day sometimes, just watch my portion sizes.  

If there's a family get together, or we're going out to eat with friends, (not since Covid, but we will again) or some other event where there will be delicious food, I still try and make decent choices, but I don't limit or punish myself.  I just compensate for that by eating more carefully either before or after.  

I also had to get my head right lol!  I had to fully own the fact that I'm not on a diet, that I'm eating to live, not living to eat, that this way of eating is NOT a temporary depuration, it's a lifestyle lifetime choice.

I'm always looking for new and different strategies, cheats, etc., so please share yours!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2021)

Cauliflower instead of potatoes, rice, and pasta in many dishes.

Cabbage as a filler in many recipes.  The bags of shredded coleslaw mix are very convenient to use in stir fry, casseroles, soups, etc... 

More chicken some fish and less red meat.

I try to eat foods that take more time to eat like soup, mandarin oranges, pistachios, etc...  The additional time it takes to peel or cut up fruit and fresh vegetables, shell nuts adds more time to a meal or snack.

I try to make room in my diet for the things that are important to me.

Sometimes I just say to hell with it and eat what I want!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 8, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Cauliflower instead of potatoes, rice, and pasta in many dishes.
> 
> Cabbage as a filler in many recipes.  The bags of shredded coleslaw mix are very convenient to use in stir fry, casseroles, soups, etc...
> 
> ...


Oooh...I never thought of cabbage as a filler!!  Good tip! 

Same with the chicken.  Also turkey, tofu, and vegetarian dishes too. I use fruit a lot...it's higher calorie than veggies, but appeals to my sweet tooth.  Fruit is my first meal of the day.  

And yes!  From time to time I say to hell with it too @Aunt Bea!   What I like when I do that, is that it's a guilt free "Wheeee!!!!" moment, because I'm careful and mindful the rest of the time.  I just make sure that my "Wheeee!" moments don't become the norm.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 8, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I work hard to keep my weight under control.  For my whole life I hovered around 135 except when I was pregnant, but I gained over 40 pounds after menopause, and it took me several years to figure out how to lose that weight and keep it off. At my peak I hit 175, and my joints and back hurt, I was winded going up stairs, and my cholesterol started to go up. Once I started to lose, I plateaued at around 145 and I'm happy with that. It's a daily battle to keep my weight around that figure, and I've figured out various cheats that work for me to assist in that battle.
> 
> I like to eat.  I HATE to feel hungry.  But I also want to eat nutritious food.  So my first strategy is that I make sure the bulk of what I eat is lower calorie,because the lower the calories, the more I can eat!  For example, I can have two slices of Dave's Killer Bread, multi grain and robust, but thinner cut so only 70 calories a slice instead of one slice of a less nutritious, fluffy bread for double the calories.
> 
> ...


I do many of the same things you do.  The bread I use has 45 calories per slice.  I rarely eat potatoes anymore and I’ve discovered I really dislike foods like potato chips and French fries due to the oil.  I have a lot of dietary restrictions due to health issues which helps as well.

I am hungry all the time due to prednisone so hunger is not affect by eating.  It is also harder to lose weight because of the daily steroid I take and the spinal steroid shots I get.  I can’t have candy in the house, I would eat it all, probably all at once.  . I use TV dinners for control.  I count calories.

I have lost 65 pounds.  I have 30 more pounds to lose.  It gets harder all the time.  I walk a lot


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Ronni said:


> I work hard to keep my weight under control.  For my whole life I hovered around 135 except when I was pregnant, but I gained over 40 pounds after menopause, and it took me several years to figure out how to lose that weight and keep it off. At my peak I hit 175, and my joints and back hurt, I was winded going up stairs, and my cholesterol started to go up. Once I started to lose, I plateaued at around 145 and I'm happy with that. It's a daily battle to keep my weight around that figure, and I've figured out various cheats that work for me to assist in that battle.
> 
> I like to eat.  I HATE to feel hungry.  But I also want to eat nutritious food.  So my first strategy is that I make sure the bulk of what I eat is lower calorie,because the lower the calories, the more I can eat!  For example, I can have two slices of Dave's Killer Bread, multi grain and robust, but thinner cut so only 70 calories a slice instead of one slice of a less nutritious, fluffy bread for double the calories.
> 
> ...


 that would kill me!!!


----------



## Lee (Mar 8, 2021)

I pretty much eat what I want, when I want within reason. But if I get a craving for something sweet when I just had something sweet half an hour ago then I will have a large glass of water with lots of ice.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> that would kill me!!!


What would kill you?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Ronni said:


> What would kill you?


i highlighted the 1/2 slice of pizza and the 1 cookie. lol!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 8, 2021)

O


MarciKS said:


> i highlighted the 1/2 slice of pizza and the 1 cookie. lol!


Oh lol. I didn’t expand the window!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have lost 65 pounds.  I have 30 more pounds to lose.  It gets harder all the time.  I walk a lot


Well done!!  I know how hard it is and yeah it just keeps getting harder because as we age our metabolism slows and we lose muscle mass and both are ongoing, which makes it hard enough. Add to that the medications you’re taking to make a tough job even more difficult, and you’re a rock star for making the progress you have!!


----------



## Jack3232 (Apr 4, 2022)

The best cheats to lose weight are;
1. Eat a healthy breakfast.
2. Less your screen time.
3. Stay hydrated by drinking more amount of water.
4. Eat meals on time.
5. Exercise regularly.


----------

